# What kind of bee is this?



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

The bee in your photo definitely looks to be a honey bee, _Apis mellifera_.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Looks a honey bee to me


----------



## kathygibson (Nov 3, 2009)

I vote honey bee...happy honey bee...they love black locust.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

extinct? I find feral bees all the time in Nebraska...


----------



## dhanley (May 2, 2010)

Now I'm going to feel bad cutting them down. They are taking over our pasture, but maybe we can leave a couple just for our bees.


----------



## dhanley (May 2, 2010)

Michael Bush said:


> extinct? I find feral bees all the time in Nebraska...


Cool! Like I said, we are totally new to this. I need to go to the library and reread everything before my bees actually arrive, though I haven't actually ordered any yet.


----------



## cow pollinater (Dec 5, 2007)

Welcome to the addiction... Looking into my crystal ball I see you in two years cursing yourself for destroying all those free locust trees.


----------



## dhanley (May 2, 2010)

Probably. My husband wants to take a chainsaw to the whole lot, but I've negotiated keeping a couple. We like making fritters from the blossoms, so we NEED a couple, at least. And maybe some for the bees.

Do they like lilac? We have a whole hedge of that! The bumblebees worked it over, but they were the only bees I saw that early in the year.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Black locust is a valuable asset to bees. I would never cut any...


----------

